# Use taxes



## Boberson (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi guys,
I’m planing to buy a 2015 prius from a private seller, but I see a use tax to pay in my research.

Question: Do I have to pay this use tax in order to transfer? Will I be asked to pay this tax later?

Sorry for the nb question, but I always bought cars from dealers. 
Thanks!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Boberson said:


> Hi guys, I'm planing to buy a 2015 prius from a private seller, but I see a use tax to pay in my research. Question: Do I have to pay this use tax in order to transfer? Will I be asked to pay this tax later?
> Thanks!


Some states will charge a tax based on the "actual retail value" of the vehicle (not the amount you actually paid), and the fee will be added when you register at the DMV.


----------



## Boberson (Jun 29, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Some states will charge a tax based on the "actual retail value" of the vehicle (not the amount you actually paid), and the fee will be added when you register at the DMV.


You know about California ?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Boberson said:


> You know about California ?


In California, the Use Tax will be calculated based on the sales tax rate that is charged within the county that you reside in, not the county where the vehicle was sold from.
You have 10 days to report this sale to California DMV.


----------

